# Prayers and/or best wishes needed.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 29, 2012)

For those who believe in a higher power, a few prayers for our friends, and everyone who may be affected by Hurricane Sandy would be appreciated.  For those who don't, feelings of goodwill will also help.  For all of us, if there is a way we can support those who need support, we should.

BT, here's hoping that you and your family are safe.  And everyone else in the Eastern states, From Maine to Florida, and as far west as Ohio, you are too many for me to mention.  But I am praying that all of you are safe.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is a very caring thread Chief. You're a good person.
Will add it to my prayer list, thank you for the reminder to stop and think about it.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2012)

I was just about to post on this subject Chief, and glad to see it's already here thanks to you.  I've been watching CNN since I got up this morning and as we all know by now this storm is a whopper!!  Prayers on on the way from California........hang tight and stay safe!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm also keeping the east coast in my prayers. This is quite the storm. Kind of scary. I've been keeping track of friends through FB and I'm hoping I can continue to do so.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2012)

Stay safe, all our East Coasters and everyone else affected!  Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers and Good Wishes heading to all the trouble spots.  Watching the storm on TV and just hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## chopper (Oct 29, 2012)

Saying prayers and watching coverage on Fox news. We have relatives in New Jersey, New York, and PA. The relatives in NJ still have power!


----------



## Claire (Oct 29, 2012)

I have quite a few friends who are in the target areas, and more who are in "freak weather" areas (that is to say, expecting bizarre, if not dangerous weather .... early and high snows, high tides, even though they are way inland).  So, yes, our thoughts and prayers are there.  There have been storms as bad, but not ones that will hit so many huge population centers.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2012)

We are praying for everyone involved.

Has anyone heard from BuckyTom? He works at CBS in New York, and he lives in NJ. I'm sure he is busy tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not surprised at all the lovely dear names I see here. You are all special,good and kind. I will now add my best thoughts and prayers along with yours. All of you in highly dangerous areas. You will be thought  of and prayed for
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 29, 2012)

Please add my thoughts and prayers to the list.  My heart goes out to everyone on the east coast who may be affected or know of people who are.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

I so hope everyone is alright...I have been hearing about this on the radio and seeing it on the news....not good at all


----------



## Hoot (Oct 30, 2012)

From all I have seen and heard, this storm has affected people as far inland as Wisconsin. Our prayers go out to all who found themselves in the path of it. Thankfully, we had only moderate wind and rain from it here.


----------



## mmyap (Oct 30, 2012)

Best wishes and prayers to those effected by Sandy.  Maybe a good time to go to the Red Cross website and make a donation if you are able.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just watched the news for the first time tonight. Didn't realise things were this bad. Hope everyone is ok and I'll be praying for all of you. Please be careful and keep us posted guys.


----------



## Claire (Oct 31, 2012)

Got a call that my father is in rough shape.  One of those things where he could live 'til tomorrow, could live for two years.  Send thoughts his way.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 31, 2012)

Claire said:


> Got a call that my father is in rough shape.  One of those things where he could live 'til tomorrow, could live for two years.  Send thoughts his way.


I will be praying for him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2012)

Claire said:


> Got a call that my father is in rough shape.  One of those things where he could live 'til tomorrow, could live for two years.  Send thoughts his way.




Of course, Claire!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2012)

Claire said:


> Got a call that my father is in rough shape.  One of those things where he could live 'til tomorrow, could live for two years.  Send thoughts his way.


Good thoughts going out to you and your father.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2012)

Healing thoughts for you and your dad, Claire.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2012)

Was he affected by Sandy Claire?  If he was or not it doesn't matter, prayers are on the way for him.

I'm very concerned for our Bucky Tom here.  I know he lives in New Jersey and I hope he and his lovely family are safe and sound, although New Jersey is in really bad shape.   Steve's sister lives in Long Island and we have spoken by cell phone with her.  They are without power since it began, isolated and cold.  I wish we could help them.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 1, 2012)

Best wishes for your Father Claire. Sorry to hear he is ill, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 1, 2012)

Claire said:


> Got a call that my father is in rough shape.  One of those things where he could live 'til tomorrow, could live for two years.  Send thoughts his way.



So sorry to hear this Claire, best wishes and I am thinking of you both


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 1, 2012)

Claire, my heart and prayers go out to you and your father.  I know what you're going through as I have lost my father, mother, and step-father. I was able to take solace in the belief that we will be together again, one day.  I believe that so strongly.

 I pray that your father will do well, and that whatever happens, you are blessed with the strength and support to get through it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

Claire said:


> Got a call that my father is in rough shape. One of those things where he could live 'til tomorrow, could live for two years. Send thoughts his way.


 Will keep sending good thoughts and prayers his way.
kadesma


----------



## Hoot (Nov 1, 2012)

Claire,
Our daily thoughts and prayers are for you, your father, and your family.


----------



## Merlot (Nov 1, 2012)

Claire, my thoughts are with you all!


The snow stopped here around 26 inches, I was fortunate to keep my power but every single therapist I work with besides 1 other has none. They have been miserable in the cold weather. It actually started to get a bit sunny today but that will bring flooding (maybe ice tonight!) and quite a few people still have their food out in the snow. My water is getting clearer but we are still under a boil water advisory.. (which I can live with). I chose to bathe in semi contaminated water instead of going to work stinky! 

I am also anxious to hear from BuckyTom and all the others to know they are safe.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 1, 2012)

Claire, you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.

Just got word that our former Pastor and family, who returned to the New York area a few years ago, are safe.  Their house is fine; however the roads are in rough shape and they have been without power for several days.  

My heart aches for all those who have been affected by Sandy in one way or another.  We complain about the weather here, but don't have the same worries as many.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 Okay, maybe the odd earthquake or tsunami!   But we were safe this time!


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2012)

... yes, my prayers go out to those in the northeast.  Hope all is well there.  Today or tomorrow I'll call my family and find the latest.  It would help if I'd get a bill for my surgery.  It looks to be $22,000 and my insurance is balking at paying.  My family doesn't want me to come down yet.  I am the last resort, thank heaven.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> ... yes, my prayers go out to those in the northeast.  Hope all is well there.  Today or tomorrow I'll call my family and find the latest.  It would help if I'd get a bill for my surgery.  It looks to be $22,000 and my insurance is balking at paying.  My family doesn't want me to come down yet.  I am the last resort, thank heaven.



Praying that your insurance will pick up the bill. That is why you buy insurance. I hope they at least pick up the bulk of it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone hear from Bucky yet.  He's gotta be one of those who are still waiting for power to be restored.  My prayers still go out to him, his family, and everyone else on the coast.

I heard on the radio this morning that there's a Nor'easter heading for the coast.  I hope it stays north of the areas hit by Sandy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 9, 2012)

My prayers to all.


----------



## simonbaker (Nov 9, 2012)

My prayers to you & your father Claire. I will keep positive thoughts as well during this difficult time.

Watching the CNN news the aftermath of the hurricane are so devastating. I will continue to pray for all the families affected.


----------



## Claire (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a rough day.  I got a call from a nurse at his hospital, talked to Mom.  He isn't expected to live through the night.  Because I'm the eldest, Mom assigned me to call my little sisters.  I done well, I live way too far away, but my sibs within driving distance were there when I called.  I won't be able to be there to say good-bye, but I forced myself to call and say good bye.  So many tears have been shed, and I've called and cancelled all holiday plans.  Told Mom I'd fix Thanksgiving dinner.  I'm sitting here wondering when I'm going to get "the call".  I have one sister I cannot get ahold of.  For those of you who need a kick in the fanny, Puh-leeze let your family know when you change phone numbers.  I know that nowadays people change phone numbers more often than they change underwear.  My father will die tonight, and his favorite daughter won't be there because she can't let us know her phone number!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> I had a rough day.  I got a call from a nurse at his hospital, talked to Mom.  He isn't expected to live through the night.  Because I'm the eldest, Mom assigned me to call my little sisters.  I done well, I live way too far away, but my sibs within driving distance were there when I called.  I won't be able to be there to say good-bye, but I forced myself to call and say good bye.  So many tears have been shed, and I've called and cancelled all holiday plans.  Told Mom I'd fix Thanksgiving dinner.  I'm sitting here wondering when I'm going to get "the call".  I have one sister I cannot get ahold of.  For those of you who need a kick in the fanny, Puh-leeze let your family know when you change phone numbers.  I know that nowadays people change phone numbers more often than they change underwear.  My father will die tonight, and his favorite daughter won't be there because she can't let us know her phone number!



Oh Claire, {{{{hugs}}}}}. My sincerest condolences.

Stay strong, Sweetie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2012)

Claire, I'm so sorry.  Love and hugs going your way!


----------



## chopper (Nov 13, 2012)

Dearest Claire,
Prayers going out to you and your family. I know how hard it is to be far away. I hope someone can get ahold of your sister. May your memories comfort you.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2012)

(((Hugs))) Claire.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 14, 2012)

Claire, I'm so sorry you have to go through this.  Waiting to hear is the worst.  My heart goes out to you.  Please know we are all here whenever you need us.  I hope that you have been successful contacting your sister and that your family can all support each other.    {{{{{{Claire}}}}}


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

Claire, so sorry to hear this, big hugs


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 14, 2012)

Claire, please add my thoughts, prayers, hugs and love to the others.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 14, 2012)

I am praying too Claire. I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I'm praying for strength and peace for you and your family.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thinking of you Claire. Not much can be said to make it better but know we are all here to help you get through this.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 14, 2012)

Claire said:


> Got a call that my father is in rough shape.  One of those things where he could live 'til tomorrow, could live for two years.  Send thoughts his way.


I'm not much for prayers myself, but I hope your dad pulls through.


----------



## Claire (Nov 14, 2012)

Steve, that's what I consider prayers to be; good thoughts sent out.  Religion not necessary.  I was raised Catholic, but have friends who are atheist, Muslim, Jewish and Budhist, and their good thoughts count every bit as much.


----------



## simonbaker (Nov 14, 2012)

Positive thoughts & prayers being sent your way claire. Hope you can reach your sister. May you & your family find peace during this difficult time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 15, 2012)

This has been one of the most devastating storms ever.  The only other hurricane that even compares was Katrina.  But I think this one left more people hurting.

Maybe I feel this way because I know people on the east coast, and I worry about them.  But I feel more compassion for all of those who are suffering.  There isn't a day that the thought of people in desperation doesn't weigh me down.  I haven't felt this way since I watched Space Shuttle Challenger blow up on live TV.  The feeling of good people lost due to no fault of their own, it just makes me feel helpless.

Claire, not only my prayers, but my heart goes out to you.  I know first hand how sick it can make you feel, when tragedy has struck near home.

Shortly after I got married, my wife and I conceived our first child.  I was at work, on North Island Naval Air Station on Coronado Island, just off of San Diego.  I heard on the radio that their had been a mid-air collision between a small private plane, and a passenger net, and that the airliner had crashed in my neighborhood.  I was sick with worry.  I didn't know how close it had crashed near my home, where my wife and unborn child were.  I was able to get off work to go home and check on them.  The airliner had crashed two blocks away, onto an apartment building.  There were ashes and parts of the plane in my yard.  But my family had been spared.  The relief of seeing my family in good shape overwhelmed the feeling of horror that I should have felt at the tragedy of those who had been been on the planes, or in the apartment building.

Worry for loved ones, be they family or friend,  can be paralyzing.  Claire, again, I pray for your father's well being, and your sister's safety.  But mostly, I pray for comfort, and strength for you, and that you will have the resources to help in any way you feel necessary.  And I am still praying special prayers for BT and his family as well.

Have faith, and let it give you strength in this difficult time.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## Claire (Nov 15, 2012)

Chief, your story reminds me of my childhood.  Daddy was a lifer in the Air Force, and we were mass-every-Sunday Roman Catholics.  Because of our lifestyle, I never went to a funeral until I was 40.  BUT when some one died in our communities, we sang I think it is the second or third verse of the Navy hymn; something about blessing the men who fly.  I still cannot hear that without crying.


----------



## Addie (Nov 15, 2012)

Claire said:


> Chief, your story reminds me of my childhood. Daddy was a lifer in the Air Force, and we were mass-every-Sunday Roman Catholics. Because of our lifestyle, I never went to a funeral until I was 40. BUT when some one died in our communities, we sang I think it is the second or third verse of the Navy hymn; something about blessing the men who fly. I still cannot hear that without crying.


 
Claire, I am not military, but there are some songs that just make me well up with tears at about the third or fourth note. Silent Night and the Navy Hymn are just two of them. 

With all the love and support I have been receiving from the members of DC these past couple of months, I wish to share and pass it on to you at this time. There is anough to share and go around. My love and heart go out to you along with my prayers that you find peace and acceptance of God's will.  And some for you and your family. One can never have too many angels looking over them.


----------



## radhuni (Nov 15, 2012)

I had seen the clips of the hurricane in TV. So many peoples are suffering. My prayers with them.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am thinking of you Claire, have a safe trip


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2012)

Man, I'm still so worried about all of friends on the East Coast.  I wish I could have Bucky and his crew at out Thanksgiving dinner.  I'm praying that we all hear from them soon.  If you are so inclined, say and extra prayer or two for all of them.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

